# DVD als .mpeg



## DirkHo (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich will gerne eine DVD als .mpeg machen (als ein einziges File) und dieses dann in g3p umwandeln. Sinn ist, daß ich es gerne auf dem Handy anschauen können würde.

Kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem ich zum einen eine DVD als 1 MPEG-File umwandeln kann (im Moment hab ich immer nur welche gefunden bei denen dann 4 oder 5 Dateien raus kommen, weil ich jede .vob-Datei separat bearbeiten mußte) und eines, mit dem ich dann die .mpeg-Datei in .g3p umwandeln kann?

Danke und Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## exxe (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

versuche es doch mal mit DVDx http://www.soft-ware.net/multimedia/video/ripper/index.asp?licht=dvdx, damit habe ich recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Eine Anleitung zu dem Programm findest du unter http://www.das-portal.org/f107/dvdx-anleitung-1996/.

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter

Gruß


----------



## shader09 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich nutze Xilisoft, da kannst die komplette DVD auswählen und dann fragt der dich wieviel Dateien du dann haben möchtest. Kann auch gleich in .3gp umwandeln.


----------



## BWBinbOw (26. Oktober 2007)

^^also DVDx....korrigier mich, aber ist dass nicht schon seit 3 Jahren veraltet? Hab früher auch genutzt, mit guten Ergebnissen.

DVD2SVCD

bzw mit Nero 7/8, damit wandel ich zu MP4 um, aber MPEG geht auch...


----------

